# Wire Divers



## salmon_slayer06 (Mar 19, 2006)

wire has no blow back. fireline or any other braid floats and has blowback. Wire when used correctly is the best method for catching deep kings. Wire is just plain awesome. It works all the time when other methods die off. Braid can work too, but having all that blowback means you need to put more line out and causes the dipsy to swing to the back of the boat even when on 3 or 3 1/2. I know what I'm talking about.


----------



## Jason Adam (Jun 27, 2001)

lkmifisherman said:


> Well now you all have me in a canundrum....I also have a pair of 9'6 Heartlands with twilis in them...along with the Okuma rollers...I am going to check out the roller tips and see if I will have a problem with them letting the wire slip in.. If it will, I will look into ways of shimming them to prevent this...IDo any of you still use mono divers or it is all wire and braid?..Thanks for all the great info...


I'm all wire. 8 of them this year...


----------



## Jason Adam (Jun 27, 2001)

salmon_slayer06 said:


> wire has no blow back. fireline or any other braid floats and has blowback. Wire when used correctly is the best method for catching deep kings. Wire is just plain awesome. It works all the time when other methods die off. Braid can work too, but having all that blowback means you need to put more line out and causes the dipsy to swing to the back of the boat even when on 3 or 3 1/2. I know what I'm talking about.


I'm not so sure about this statement. How does wire have "no blow back". Simple physics would say that he wire traveling through the water has to provide SOME resistance(i.e. blowback). "It works all the time when other methods die off" is a bit of a strech as well. I've spend alot of time with wire in the water. It works great, but its not magic....


----------



## Steven Arend (Jun 27, 2003)

Blow Back has nothing to do with whether the line floats or sinks it's all based on surface area of the line. 30lb wire and 30lb braid is the same dia. and has the same blow back were as 30lb mono has a larger dia. which causes more blow back and this is way mono does not achieves the deeper depths.

Steve


----------



## adjusted3 (Feb 3, 2003)

I am not so sure about you statement Salmon slayer06. 

Wire is silky smooth and will cut thru the water. Braid on the other hand will have a bit more resistance because of the fibers, but like Steve said, the books indicate taht they run the same depths. Actually, wire will run about 10-15% deeper but we are talking a few feet here over 80 in depth. Any line out will have blow back.....but thinner dia and smoothness is the key. 

Now, as far as the dipsy swinging to the back of the boat? Unless you are setting the starboard on the port side, or vice-versa.....Speed will actually make the dipsy rise to the respective side. Where they swing to the back of the boat is the strong cross currents that are present at depth. 

Now that said-

Regardless, I thought I would never see the need for wire. This past year I invested in a 9 1/2 foot Heartland with twilly and a Okuma 30 line counter. By far one of my better productive rods in the boat. Wire on the low divers, braid on the high divers. 

Mark


----------



## fishinmachine2 (May 7, 2004)

Steven Arend said:


> Blow Back has nothing to do with whether the line floats or sinks it's all based on surface area of the line. 30lb wire and 30lb braid is the same dia. and has the same blow back were as 30lb mono has a larger dia. which causes more blow back and this is way mono does not achieves the deeper depths.
> 
> Steve


 EXACTLY!!!!! If you put wire and a braid line side by side with both being the same lb test they will have the same blow back. 

Scott


----------



## lkmifisherman (Feb 4, 2004)

I can't help but think that the wire diver is going to go deeper for 2 reasons. 1 because the cofficient of drag of the wire is going to be less at it is smoother. 2ndly for the added weight that wire is going to add...But then I won't know that for sure til I run my wire..

But if it runs the same then why do so many have braid and wire? And some even have mono as well....I am not saying the braid won't but if it does, it would seem that the braid would have much more blowback then the wire. And more blowback would mean more line out. And the more line out would mean a hookset that wasn't as solid as with wire...This is looking at things (in my opinion) logically...I know logic flies out the window when you are chasing something that has the brain the size of a chicpea....


LMF


----------



## salmon_slayer06 (Mar 19, 2006)

I know wire has a faster sink rate than mono and much faster than a braid line. I know it doesn't make a difference to you guys but when you are in a situation where you are trying to reach a certain depth with the least amount of line out... wire WILL ALWAYS WORK better than any other line. Fireline will work too but it has its limits. You need to walk the dipsy out so it tracks correctly or it'll wind up straight behind the boat and your spread looks like crap in the water and chances are a fish ins't going to hit it. Boat control, trolling direction, current speed, wind play a huge factor and how everything runs in the water. Fireline actually develops flat spots in the line. It creates more drag than you would think. P-line makes a braid that is more round and has less drag. I never used it but I assume it would work a bit better. These are all just small details.


----------



## Priority1 (Feb 5, 2006)

PRESENTATION is what all this boils down to. Whatever presentation works on a particular day is the way to go.

I'm not trying to sell my presentation,  but I prefer to keep the wire on the riggers, the braid on the dipsys, and mono on my high long lead slidedivers. LMAO This is a GR8 thread, with so many view points.:lol:


----------



## tdejong302 (Nov 28, 2004)

Is there a specific 7 strand wire that I am looking for. Any suggestions on finding best prices for rod/reel wire. thanks


----------



## Midway97 (Apr 24, 2005)

tdejong302 said:


> Is there a specific 7 strand wire that I am looking for. Any suggestions on finding best prices for rod/reel wire. thanks


If you can make the Fishing show in Flint (Birch Run March 3-5th) put on by the Steelheaders, you can probably find a good deal on a wire rig. Of course I'm prejuduced, but Fishdog has very competitive prices on just the wire or the whole rig, whatever you need.


----------



## tdejong302 (Nov 28, 2004)

For those who might be as lost as I am on this 7 strand wire. I have found after doing much digging elsewhere that the most common name is Malin 7 strand stainless steel wire. I don't know if other companies offer this wire however Malin was the most common name I found. Now to get ready for spring fishing.


----------



## Steven Arend (Jun 27, 2003)

A few more brands are Mason and American.

Steve


----------



## Jason Adam (Jun 27, 2001)

Just make sure you dont get "coated" wire... 

I recomend the Malin 30lb 7 strand. I have been told the American 30lb is a little smaller dia., but havent verified that personally.


----------



## tdejong302 (Nov 28, 2004)

Thanks this newbee to 7 strand wire appreciates the info. :evil:


----------



## Hunt4Ever (Sep 9, 2000)

tdejong302 said:


> Is there a specific 7 strand wire that I am looking for. Any suggestions on finding best prices for rod/reel wire. thanks


I ue this one.

http://www.lakemichiganangler.com/store/Malin_Multistrand_Wire_Line.htm


----------



## Hunt4Ever (Sep 9, 2000)

Steven Arend said:


> Oh and try not to get the lines crossed, the braid will lose every time.:rant:
> 
> Steve


I started running a wire diver last year. It didn't produce fish all the time but I did have a couple of days when it was the only rod really on fire.

You don't have to run it long before you figure out that running a wire rig is like running a knife through the water. ANYTHING touches it and it is bye-bye. I've even seen it put some pretty big gashes in fish. 

I'll keep it on my boat but my PowerPro dipsy did better and I'm going to add another one of those this year.


----------

